# Sometimes ignorance is bliss! (zoos, seaworlds, etc.) Moved from Learning at Home



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is one of those controversial subjects (I am so not trying to be controversial if it is). Recently I watched a documentary The Cove about the capture of dolphins in a small Japan town - I was horrified. Around the same time, we were also reading some children's books on elephants and zoos and such. That started me on a journey of reading about all things zoos and seaworlds, and it really made me never want to step foot in one again. And here we are, moving to San Diego which has one of the best zoos in the country (we went several times when we lived there before), a wild animal park, and seaworld. And everyone who hears we're moving there says "Oh wow, you can go to the zoo all the time". Now I know zoos aren't all bad, but these recent reading/viewing experiences has really tainted my brain.

And then I think, wow, sometimes ignorance really is bliss. And I'm wondering how do I decide if these places really are bad to patronize or if I'm just over-reacting?

I'd love to hear other opinions!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

This might be best in the activism forum. But not all zoos are run this way. We have a dear friend who is a head herpetologist. You could not find someone who loves animals more or works to ethically save many of these animals from extinction. Sure, not all are great. But that's no reason to avoid them all. Use your judgement. You can always volunteer at zoos to see first hand, as well. My brother does that.


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks for advising about the activism forum - I never even thought of that since this is really the main area I post. I wonder if it's okay to just put a new post over there, same information? I know some boards cross-posting isn't allowed.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

You could PM a moderator and ask for this thread to be moved.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Visiting and supporting zoos whose mission and practices you feel you can stand behind is a good way of encouraging more humane practices and setting your children's expectations of zoo conditions to a high standard.


----------



## JoyMC (Aug 15, 2005)

and the San Diego Zoo and Wild Animal Park are ALL about preservation. they are amazing. i grew up there and just thought it was how all zoos were. then i went to college in Chicago and visited the zoo where the lions were in a tiny room behind glass with a mural of the Sahara painted on the wall behind them and i nearly cried.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Moved to Activism per request.


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks for moving this Penelope.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Yes, I live in SD and I feel that the Zoo is an amazing way to support animals all around the world. We all have memberships. You get a magazine all about what they do to preserve all kinds of animals, and the best part is DD and I read it together, so she's hopefully going to grow up aware of and appreciating them, too.

Seaworld, on the otherhand, I've never been to and never will.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocelotmom* 
Visiting and supporting zoos whose mission and practices you feel you can stand behind is a good way of encouraging more humane practices and setting your children's expectations of zoo conditions to a high standard.

I agree. Not everyone can visit animals in their home habitats. A zoo can be a wonderful learning experience - and a vehicle for raising awareness about conservation and environmental issues. Some zoos are doing important work in saving species at risk.

I think it's also important to express concerns if you think an otherwise admirable zoo isn't keeping up its standards. If you think an exhibit has problems (overcrowding, whatever) - let the zoo know you are troubled. They are pretty sensitive these days to public opinion.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Totally agree that there's a big difference between places like well-run, humane zoos and Seaworld.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey folks, welcome to Activism.







Please remember that there is no debate in Activism, and posts that are debating will be removed. There are guidelines at the top of the forum for more information.


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

I appreciate the viewpoints!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Read _The Stationary Ark_ by Gerald Durrell, who founded the Jersey Wildlife Preservation Trust. He makes a very compelling case both for zoo reform and for the necessity and advantages of well-run zoos. Plus, it's an entertaining read.


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Read _The Stationary Ark_ by Gerald Durrell, who founded the Jersey Wildlife Preservation Trust. He makes a very compelling case both for zoo reform and for the necessity and advantages of well-run zoos. Plus, it's an entertaining read.









Thanks so much - I'm going to add that to my library queue!

If anyone else has anything to add, I'd love to hear more!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

There are certainly facilities that call themselves zoos that do not adequately care for all of their animals or their original habitats. But a zoo that is accredited by the American Zoo and Aquarium Association has to meet strict guidelines about the care of their animals, upkeep of facilities, visitor relations, education programs, etc. Animals in AZA zoos are all listed in a national "stud book" for their species for breeding and sometimes reintroduction into the wild. When I worked at a zoo every animal there had been born in a zoo--none were removed from their natural habitat. That has it's own weirdness, but that's not the point here. We were in the business of educating people about wildlife at home and around the world. We also were part of an intensive breeding program in an attempt to increase the numbers of a nearly extinct leopard.

So if there is a zoo, aquarium, SeaWorld, or whatever near you that you know is not following good animal husbandry practices, by all means boycott or respond however you see fit. But I'd feel pretty confident that the San Diego Zoo is probably about a best-case scenario for captive animals.


----------

